# Mechanical Engineering



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Has anyone or anyones DH done this degree ??

xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

My wee sister did this (with aeronautics) and graduated 2 years ago this summer. If you have any questions I can ask her later this week if you like?

Maz x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Maz, MY DH has been accepted on the course but I think we are going to defer for a year so we can remortgage and finish house and he can go in Sept 2010.

I was just wondering if there are well paid jobs at the end of it  

xxxxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hey Lou my dh is a mechanical engineer and as you know i am a lady of leisure  so £££ aint too bad aslong as there is work it is well paid, dh been off work since mid dec and only gone back this week but thankfully we saved lots last year so he could relax and enjoy his time off !!! He hasnt done the degree tho he is self taught and a time served fitter so that n lots of experience in engineering helped him.
lol
lou
xxx


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hiya

My DH is Mechanical Engineer, but by trade rather than from Uni... he has a well paid job and there are quite a lot of places that will take on graduates at decent starting salaries depending on his speciality.  DH works in commercial construction and he is a regional head of M&E for a major contractor, I get to be off work to be with the girls, cant quite call it 'lady of leisure' though  .

Good luck for your DH
Rach
x


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Rach when u say M&E do u mean the company ?? my dh worked for them back in 03 when we went to the USA for 6 months with them


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hmmmm sis currently temping for an architects office so no, not well paid     Personal choice though as she travelled most of last year and is currently deciding what to do with the rest of her life   However lots of her friends from Uni have gone into engineering work and got well paid graduate jobs with very good prospects 

I'd say go for it Salia (well your DH)


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi

My DH is an electrical engineer and I just mentioned this to him and these are his observations! 
There are good jobs out there that are well paid but then that depends on your idea of well paid.  My Dh earns about £35k per year and he works 3 days a week (lazy s0d!  ) albeit 3 long days. He works in same place all time, set hours etc.  He could earn a lot more if he were prepared to do shifts, move about etc but he's not (and nor am I!  )

It also depends on whether you live in an area that has much industry, in our area there is only British Aerospace and BNFL and if they're not recruiting you'd be stuck.  Teesside is a very big manufacturing base though with a lot of industry so I would've thought you'd be OK, that's not too far away.

It also depends on how good he turns out to be, Engineers have to be perfectionists really.  At BaE my Dh works to tolerances of less than 0.02mm on the stuff he does which is amazingly accurate.

 for him and you hun

Axxxx


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Lou F - no, I mean sorry, I meant M&E dept -  Mechanical & Electrical - so he deals with pipe & wires as he calls it, for a construction company dealing with major build projects....

Amanda - 35k for 3 days a week, woo hoo, thats great, wish DH could do a bit less, he is full time & long hours  

DH was offered a job last year $150 tax free to work in the caribean building those luxury hotels like Sandals, and I made him turn it down, and I wanted to stay here with my family & friends..... so it depends what field you work in and how much experience you have, but depending on your flexibility then you could earn big bucks - eventually....


----------

